# 5000th POST (56k warning)



## lostprophet (Mar 2, 2007)

Well its taken me just over one year to make it

So here are a some old shots you've seen before from the last 12 months of TPF
*
!!!!!Cheers everyone!!!!!*
1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17






18





19





20
and I've saved the best till last


----------



## doenoe (Mar 2, 2007)

happy 5000th mate
Great pics, but you allready knew that......and now that you are at 5000, get your butt to the birds and make new pics.


----------



## EBphotography (Mar 2, 2007)

:blushing:

I didn't see this, and kinda started one in Off-Topic. 

It can be deleted if a mod feels it necessary, of course.

Happy 5000th LP! You're much fun to have around!


----------



## Fangman (Mar 2, 2007)

Keep up the good work and our enjoyment - Here's to the 10000th


----------



## Tangerini (Mar 2, 2007)

WOW!  Happy 5000th and beautiful photos!  They're all wonderful but I'm a little partial to the Red Panda 'cause it's _my _favorite animal


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats, Andy!  

#8 is AWESOME! And #18 makes me chuckle.....I'd love to meet you...you look like you'd be so much fun!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 2, 2007)

Heyyyy, awesome 5,000th post LP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't think I've seen some of these before.  It's always grand to see a bunch of LP faves gathered together like this, and I'm glad you included a few of yourself.  Your presence on the forum had made it a much more fun place.... your humour and your wonderful pics are something I for one look forward to.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 2, 2007)

congrats LP.. lots of excellent shooting, you sure are a valued member here at TPF., thanks for being so cool.


----------



## myopia (Mar 2, 2007)

#8 is unbelievable


----------



## flyingseale (Mar 3, 2007)

5000!!  It's amazing you find any time to take new photos.

And what's the deal with #8.  Do you just throw the duck in or  is it done with  concrete blocks and very fine thread 

Mike


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 3, 2007)

I won't comment on any of those images (too tired this morning  ) 
But congrats to your 5000 ... I will catch up one day!!!


----------



## Tantalus (Mar 3, 2007)

Some nice shots here, congrats.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 3, 2007)

doenoe said:


> happy 5000th mate
> Great pics, but you allready knew that......and now that you are at 5000, get your butt to the birds and make new pics.



no need to tell me, I've been having withdraw symptoms for months. Gotta get there soon



Fangman said:


> Keep up the good work and our enjoyment - Here's to the 10000th



cheers



Tangerini said:


> WOW!  Happy 5000th and beautiful photos!  They're all wonderful but I'm a little partial to the Red Panda 'cause it's _my _favorite animal



have to admit they are cute



Corry said:


> Congrats, Andy!
> 
> #8 is AWESOME! And #18 makes me chuckle.....I'd love to meet you...you look like you'd be so much fun!



cheers me dear, but truth be told I'm a right old misery  



Antarctican said:


> Heyyyy, awesome 5,000th post LP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I don't think I've seen some of these before.  It's always grand to see a bunch of LP faves gathered together like this, and I'm glad you included a few of yourself.  Your presence on the forum had made it a much more fun place.... your humour and your wonderful pics are something I for one look forward to.



thanks :blushing:



Raymond J Barlow said:


> congrats LP.. lots of excellent shooting, you sure are a valued member here at TPF., thanks for being so cool.



cheers Ray



myopia said:


> #8 is unbelievable



got a bit lucky with that one



flyingseale said:


> 5000!!  It's amazing you find any time to take new photos.
> 
> And what's the deal with #8.  Do you just throw the duck in or  is it done with  concrete blocks and very fine thread
> 
> Mike



well that would be telling! ;-) 
ok she had landed in the Penguin pool at Marwell Zoo and dived down to get some food and I took the shot through the glass walled side



Alex_B said:


> I won't comment on any of those images (too tired this morning  )
> But congrats to your 5000 ... I will catch up one day!!!



no worries, they are all old shots that most have seen before



Tantalus said:


> Some nice shots here, congrats.



cheers


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 3, 2007)

The duck shot is great/funny. And to know it was smart enough to hang with the penguins, well, that's just grand.

And you LIE!! I've met you and you're the farthest thing from 'a right old misery' (or did I just meet you on a good day?  )


----------



## danir (Mar 3, 2007)

Congradulations.

Dani


----------



## Hoppy (Mar 3, 2007)

You can't be classed as an old misery....... You're too young
congrats on the 5000.

I think my fav is #19 the composition is spot on............


----------



## Arch (Mar 3, 2007)

Great photos you've posted so far mate :thumbup:


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Mar 3, 2007)

Andy - I think no one will disagree that your images have been an inspiration to many to emulate your ability - so you cornered the market in otter's and your landscapes always leave me wanting to take up pottery.
As a special treat i am going to send you a picture of a cheerleader - we got them onto the Sun webpages and this young lady was very happy - so just for you mate to enjoy I'll send it to your mail box - after all you don't want to share her with all these reprobates and mailcontents do you.
You see otters have their place but I think the Beaver to be a finer subject all round


----------



## Holly (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow great job Andy!!!!


----------



## NYBrit (Mar 3, 2007)

Hey photo graffic please share the cheerleader pic!!  I miss the Sun paper especially page 3.  Sadly the Americans don't seem to have anything like them.  They don't know what they're missing! :lmao: 

And Andy, congrats on making 5000 posts!  The way I'm going I'll soon be up there with you! :lmao: 
Excellent photos too.  Man there are some good photographers on this site!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 4, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> The duck shot is great/funny. And to know it was smart enough to hang with the penguins, well, that's just grand.
> 
> And you LIE!! I've met you and you're the farthest thing from 'a right old misery' (or did I just meet you on a good day?  )



Penguins, nothing more than a poor mans Otter 



danir said:


> Congradulations.
> 
> Dani



thank you



Hoppy said:


> You can't be classed as an old misery....... You're too young
> congrats on the 5000.
> 
> I think my fav is #19 the composition is spot on............



 cheers mate



Archangel said:


> Great photos you've posted so far mate :thumbup:



thanks



FOTO-GRAFFIC said:


> Andy - I think no one will disagree that your images have been an inspiration to many to emulate your ability - so you cornered the market in otter's and your landscapes always leave me wanting to take up pottery.
> As a special treat i am going to send you a picture of a cheerleader - we got them onto the Sun webpages and this young lady was very happy - so just for you mate to enjoy I'll send it to your mail box - after all you don't want to share her with all these reprobates and mailcontents do you.
> You see otters have their place but I think the Beaver to be a finer subject all round



 yeah thanks for those shots



Holly said:


> Wow great job Andy!!!!



thanks



NYBrit said:


> Hey photo graffic please share the cheerleader pic!!  I miss the Sun paper especially page 3.  Sadly the Americans don't seem to have anything like them.  They don't know what they're missing! :lmao:
> 
> And Andy, congrats on making 5000 posts!  The way I'm going I'll soon be up there with you! :lmao:
> Excellent photos too.  Man there are some good photographers on this site!



you wouldn't believe just how good those shots are ;-)


----------



## duncanp (Mar 4, 2007)

w00t, Great photos!!! we need another meet-up so that i can steal some more of your gear


----------



## FOTO-GRAFFIC (Mar 4, 2007)

NYBrit said:


> Hey photo graffic please share the cheerleader pic!! I miss the Sun paper especially page 3. Sadly the Americans don't seem to have anything like them. They don't know what they're missing! :lmao:
> 
> And Andy, congrats on making 5000 posts! The way I'm going I'll soon be up there with you! :lmao:
> Excellent photos too. Man there are some good photographers on this site!


 

http://fotograffic.fpic.co.uk

Go there for cheerleaders  as it would be off subject here :thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 4, 2007)

duncanp said:


> w00t, Great photos!!! we need another meet-up so that i can steal some more of your gear



your just after a go with my 300mm 
but yeah I'm in need of a meet up and some good weather


----------



## tpe (Mar 4, 2007)

Wonderfull collection, just right for the 5000th post (so what have you been up to lately? taken any pictures .).

tim


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 4, 2007)

tpe said:


> Wonderfull collection, just right for the 5000th post (so what have you been up to lately? taken any pictures .).
> 
> tim



not done a lot lately, took a shot of the full moon last night and that was the first shot in about 3 weeks, weathers been dull and I've been feeling somewhat down


----------



## ShootHoops (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats! Man, I love that last shot. It cracks me up.  Happy posting!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 5, 2007)

thanks Hoops


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 5, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## skyonfire (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## teishu (Mar 5, 2007)

i love #1.. its awesome


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 5, 2007)

thank you all

guess I should give credit to Hoppy for #18 & #19
and my mate Waddo for #17

cheers


----------

